# Why buy grey market when there are so many fakes?



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Why risk buying a Hublot on the grey market with so many fakes out there? Spend the extra money at a quality AD and leave with piece of mind. This section is out of control with the "real or fake" threads.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Grey market has nothing to do with fakes. Buy from a respected seller and there is nothing to worry about. I would never pay an AD price for a Hublot.


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere (Feb 4, 2017)

murokello said:


> Grey market has nothing to do with fakes. Buy from a respected seller and there is nothing to worry about. I would never pay an AD price for a Hublot.


+1

Reputable grey market dealers are plentiful. I have never had a problem buying grey. Do you research and you can save big bucks.


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

I've purchased watches grey market...but Hublot replicas are out of control. The AD was well worth the 10% extra I paid for piece of mind and the boutique experience.


----------



## reedly (Apr 8, 2016)

Already the two reasonable opinions have been voiced. If you do your research and keep a skeptical eye, grey market is totally fine. Lower prices and usually less hassle; if you know the watch and you want it now, go grey. Go AD if you don't mind paying a little extra for the soundness of mind and an overall better shopping experience. Gotta remember that buying watches is often times about the journey, so going AD may help with that aspect of things, give you a memory to tie to the watch.


----------



## staticrom (Apr 4, 2017)

I've thought about this too. 

Where do grey market dealers get their inventory from?? 

Is it possible these grey dealers just buy from other grey market dealers...and mark up their prices? 

How about models that are discontinued...are they new sitting somewhere in a warehouses and grey market dealers buy them from there?? haha


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

staticrom said:


> I've thought about this too.
> 
> Where do grey market dealers get their inventory from??
> 
> ...


All this has been discussed ad nausem in all GMD threads across WatchUSeek. However this may be, welcome to WUS.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Reliable grey market dealers typically get their watches from the authorised supply chain network for a wide variety of reasons. Mainly inventory turn over. Both manufacturers and ADs need inventory turnover to ensure their operating costs don't go out of hand


----------



## chrisboulas (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy an Hublot new from an AD if you want to get a new butthole. Grey market and fake are two separate things. There are many notable grey market dealers that will give you both peace of mind with the price savings in parallel.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Why buy Hublot when you can just wear a manhole cover on your wrist?


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

mharris660 said:


> Why buy Hublot when you can just wear a manhole cover on your wrist?


Why come to a hublot forum just to trash hublot? A bit immature.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There're not replicas, a replica is an EXACT copy, serial production. Fake is the "correct" name.


Drksaint said:


> I've purchased watches grey market...but Hublot replicas are out of control. The AD was well worth the 10% extra I paid for piece of mind and the boutique experience.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

mharris660 said:


> Why buy Hublot when you can just wear a manhole cover on your wrist?


HahahA, never heard of this one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Would't risk buying grey market, and don't want to deplete my bank account at the AD. Ended up going with a three month old one and met at the Boutique for verification of authenticity.


----------



## gavgetwet (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah, the full salon experience is good for the ego!


----------



## Starwalker7x (Aug 30, 2012)

can anyone recommend a good grey market dealer specializing in Hublot....the dealers that I talk to do not carry much Hublot stock...it's always Rolex, Omega, Panerai....quicker moving brands....


----------

